# Colorado Womens



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Any news yet?


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

Yea, my dog broke the honor in open.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Can you describe the test please?


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

Open 1st series: Land triple over & under with a tight flyer

Unofficial callbacks: 2 3 5 8 9 12 15 16 19 20 21 22 23 25 28 29 30 31 32 36 37 39 40 41 44 46 49 51 53 54 55 57 58 59 60 62 64 67 70 71 73 74 75 
Land blind 8:00am Sat.


Qual: 15 dogs to water blind:
3 4 5 7 9 10 13 14 16 17 18 19 21 27 32


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks. How is it going today?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

My recollection of the area is that cell service is all but nonexistent outside Walden so probably will not get updates until day's end when someone goes to town. My attempts yesterday with text or call were fruitless until evening.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open callbacks to water marks:
2,5,12,15,19,20,22,28,29,30,31,32,36,37,39,40,41,44,51,55,57,59,60,62,64,67,70,71,73

Amateur callbacks to land blind, which they have completed but I'm not sure of callbacks to the third yet...
1,2,4,10,12,14,17,20,23,24,27,29,30,31,34,36,37,39,40,42, 45,48,49,50

Heard Mark Edwards won the qual...not sure of other placements. 

Derby going to the third in the morning.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Amateur - There were 26 called back to the land blind and 21 to the water blind tomorrow in the Am. I do not have the numbers with me. Two are missing from the callbacks to the land blind listed above. Sorry folks, but I am a bit tired and going to bed and results are out in my car so I do not know who was not included.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Jiggy said:


> Open callbacks to water marks:
> 2,5,12,15,19,20,22,28,29,30,31,32,36,37,39,40,41,44,51,55,57,59,60,62,64,67,70,71,73
> 
> Amateur callbacks to land blind, which they have completed but I'm not sure of callbacks to the third yet...
> ...


Good luck to J D & Pacer and Lainee and Bullett!!! Go Gettem


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Just got a phone call that only 3 dogs did the last series of the *Derby* without handling:

Limited Placements as I know them:

1st) Joseph McCann (not sure which dog)
2nd) Joel Harris with RMR's I Have A Dream (Marti) *MAKES DERBY LIST!*
3rd) Sorry! Lost the call!

Congratulations to all who placed!!! 

Joel - Great job with your Gracie/Cosmo pup! So far, in the Colorado trials this summer, Joel and Marti have placed: 1st place, 3rd place, 3rd place, RJ, and 2nd place all in a row! Great job for your *first* Derby dog and congratulations on making the Derby list! - Jan and Steve


----------



## Fowl Weather (Jan 8, 2009)

Qual results;
1. Mark edwards
2. Joseph mccann
3. Judy aycock
4. Joseph mccann
Jam. Joseph mccann

Not sure of dogs. Cell reception is not good. 

Congatulations to all. Nice job team Rock Erin. Well done joseph.


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Joseph had a good weekend with a 2nd, 4th and I believe RJ on the Qual.

2nd was Topbrass Southern Star 
4th was Rockerin Capo Di Monte III 
RJ was RockErin Mediterranean Irishlass JH


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Partial derby results
1st - Cut-N-Shoot's Runnin' with Scissors owner Dan Kotarski handler Joseph McCann Congrats Dan!

2nd RMR's I Have A Dream owner/handler Joel Harris

3rd FWR'S WOOD RIVER'S HIGHEST SUMMIT owners Marc and Megen Wells handler McCann

4th ? only 4 dogs finished.


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

Congratulations, Team RockErin! Way to go!

Gretchen


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open results:
1st-Mr. Oliver D. Place (new FC) - Trott
2nd- FC AFC Joey's Zoom Zoom -Eckett
3rd- DoubleDuce (new FC) - Eckett
4th - Moon Schoon Devil Doubledown MH - Schoonover
RJ - Znfndel Laughing Ladies Sinner - Trott
Js
FC Howln Duck's Black Cadillac - Edwards
FC AFC My Name Is Bocephus - Eckett
Jacos' Lady Sings the Blues - Warren
Moon River's Little Stream Maxine - Edwards
Sureshot's Little Latin Lover MH - Schoonover
Iron Wheel Chubaroo - Edwards
AFC Sommit's Dakota Blackmale - Edwards
Huntpup's Freeridn' Water Witch - Knutson


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations Joseph McCann.... what a wonderful weekend...

And a BIG congratulations to Grady Peacock ..... a First in the Open.

Kathie

Sunflower Retreiver Club.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

WAH HOOOOO Nice to see a Derby won by somebody I know from RTF...Congratulations Polock and Joseph with your success......and that's a Grady pup too!!!!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Amateur results:
1st - A Splash Of Roses - Joe Harris
2nd - Third Creeks Deja Vu - Lori Morgan
3rd - FC AFC Catalina's Pardon Me - Brad Clow
4th - Huntpup's Freeridn' Water Witch - Bev Ensley
RJ - FTCH LKY's Controlled Burn - Brad Clow

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Oh ya, and Derby 4th was Backwater Smokin Turq-Mueller/Trott


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Jiggy said:


> Amateur results:
> 1st - A Splash Of Roses - Joe Harris
> 2nd - Third Creeks Deja Vu - Lori Morgan
> 3rd - FC AFC Catalina's Pardon Me - Brad Clow
> ...


Congratulations all!


----------



## Emcare (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats Kenny and Marcy!
Way to go Team Horsetooth
Colin and Carey


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> 1st - Cut-N-Shoot's Runnin' with Scissors owner Dan Kotarski handler Joseph McCann Congrats Dan!


 
*Good going Polock, Wendy, Joseph and, of course, Cutter!!*



> 3rd FWR'S WOOD RIVER'S HIGHEST SUMMIT owners Marc and Megen Wells handler McCann




*Joseph also done good with my dog's pup Nalli. Congratulations Marc.*


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats on the Derby win Polock and Cutter, hurry and make Daddy proud and get on the list.
Chad


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Big congratulations to Joseph McCann! Go pokes!*


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Congratulations Joseph!


----------



## Fowl Weather (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations to Dan and Cutter on the derby win.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Hey Joe! Congratulations!

A big Congrat to Team RockErin. Congrats Dan and Joseph!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> WAH HOOOOO Nice to see a Derby won by somebody I know from RTF...Congratulations Polock and Joseph with your success......and that's a Grady pup too!!!!


Pretty sure that bitch Candy isn't a joke. Only 2 non FC AFC or better dogs in her 3 generation pedigree.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS Dan, Wendy & Cutter!

Guess we are going to have to send some additional Alexander Keiths brew your way for the celebration!!!!!


----------



## joeharris (Jul 12, 2009)

Tim West said:


> Hey Joe! Congratulations!
> 
> A big Congrat to Team RockErin. Congrats Dan and Joseph!


Thanks Tim, it's been a long time coming thats for sure.


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the Congrats, It was Bitter Sweeeeeeeet for sure, Joseph did have a great weekend and the Honor is all his........
Hopin' for more good days ahead.........and more AK from da Great White North...............


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Does ANYONE have placements for all!


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

Congrats to all the "Okies" and Jeff Schoonover (loyal customer), and all my other friends, and all my other customers, and all my other strangers; who placed, finished, entered, and got to be in one of my favorite areas......Walden, CO.


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't have them all but Horsetooth team had a GREAT week end. 1st in Open, RJ Open, 1st in AM, 3rd AM, RJ AM, JAM AM, (six of the HT dogs out of 7 finished the AM), 4th derby
One dog did all 8 series in Open & AM.
Ok Big Ed you can gush now!


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

A *Big* Congratulations to some old Hunt Test friends from Colorado who moved from Hunt Tests to Field Trials about the same time that we did:

Blue Ribbon in the Open: Grady and Ann Peacock with Ollie 

Blue Ribbon in the Amateur: Joe Harris with Rosie

Could not have happened to nicer people!! Enjoy!!


----------

